# 500+ lb. BEAST killed near Crossland,GA (trail cam pics added)



## PantherBreath (Jul 30, 2011)

What a Bruiser!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 30, 2011)

wow!


----------



## gmchd (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a big hog !


----------



## fishbait (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet!!!
Also like that winchester sx ar you have there. What kind of scope ?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

That sure is a lot of bacon


----------



## kedo (Jul 30, 2011)

What I would give to have one like that in the cross-hairs of a scope!!!
NICE OINKER!!!


----------



## andylao (Jul 30, 2011)

that's a big one


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Sweet!!!
> Also like that winchester sx ar you have there. What kind of scope ?



This scope is a ATN Mars 6.

6 power and Gen 3 technology


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a big hog. I would bet he's an escapee from somewhere close by.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 31, 2011)

do yall operate a nite vison guide service


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jul 31, 2011)

What a hog!!  How many shots to put him down?


----------



## weekender (Jul 31, 2011)

dang BIGGUN! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! I want to see if my arrow will penetrate one like that...


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> do yall operate a nite vison guide service



PM sent


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

CowtownHunter said:


> What a hog!!  How many shots to put him down?



We both shot him at the same time and he went down, at that point he stood back up and we both shot him again and he starts  out of the field and to the woods so i shot him three more times. It took a total of seven shots with a 308 to finally bring him down!


----------



## captainhook (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope there isn't one that big on our place! He could flip my  Bad Boy Buggie over!


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> That's a big hog. I would bet he's an escapee from somewhere close by.



He had torn up ears from being caught in the past and he was a Barr. 
Here is trail camera pictures from a couple of nights before we shot him.

This pig was in a field that belongs to a farmer friend that we go to church with. He was happy for us to get rid of him! We also killed another hog in this same field that was over 350.


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

weekender said:


> dang biggun! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I want to see if my arrow will penetrate one like that...



pm sent


----------



## mformica (Aug 2, 2011)

Big pig.



> He had torn up ears from being caught in the past


Torn up ears?  Do you mean notched?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 2, 2011)

What a Monster!!





> What I would give to have one like that in the cross-hairs of a scope!!!




X2!

No doubt about that brother!!


----------



## PantherBreath (Aug 2, 2011)

mformica said:


> Big pig.
> 
> 
> Torn up ears?  Do you mean notched?



His ears were half gone with lots of scars


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd hate to meet him in the woods with nothing but a .38 snubbie


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2011)

nasty beast!


----------



## sgtstinky (Aug 4, 2011)

wow, thats a big boy


----------



## Redbug (Aug 4, 2011)

You wonder when they get that big, how fast and how far they can run? How far would he run with dogs on him? Look at the night cam pics. Big fat body, small legs. I guess those big boys survive to get that big by becoming completely nocturnal. Probably lays up in some real thick brush in a muddy wallow all day until night comes along. If you shot him way back in the woods you would be best to leave him there to rot...too hard to get out.


----------



## Sea Port Matt (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow thats a big one


----------



## Big Andy (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to kill one like that!!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 9, 2011)

PantherBreath said:


> He had torn up ears from being caught in the past and he was a Barr.
> Here is trail camera pictures from a couple of nights before we shot him.
> 
> This pig was in a field that belongs to a farmer friend that we go to church with. He was happy for us to get rid of him! We also killed another hog in this same field that was over 350.



A Barr? This mean he did not have his family jewels?
I do find it a little strang a pig this big without cutters.
Plus awful fat in this heat.........I smell a pen pig....


----------



## Heartstarter (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a pet? LOL how about you just walk up to one like that and scratch him between those shredded up ears and give him a big kiss on his old snort and see how domestic he is. Let us know that works out for ya. No cutters? Im looking at 3 inch cutters and the rope he is hanging from is catching on his wetters.  Thats a beast brother..Congratulations and thanks for posting.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Man alive thats a big ole boy!


----------



## killa86 (Aug 10, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> .22 long rifle behind the ear at 20 yards and he would be doing the
> curley shuffle on that farmers field. 7 shots with a .308?!! brhahahahahahahah. yall must watch that crazy hog show on tv. i promise that porker has seen the inside of a hog peen in the last year and his short snout has rooted many a glazed donut! from the trough. before yall start... we killed 1000 pound hogs on the farm with a .22    ......look out wilbur's loose and he smells the donuts you had for breakfast lol !!



dont remember em sayin they shot him behind the ear with a .22 ive seen 350# pigs shot in the vitals with no pass through tryin to penetrate a big shield


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 11, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> your right..but 7 shots with a .308 ????. bottom line is thats a domestic pig and just doesnt seem like much of an accomplishment . but hey what ever gets there blood boiling! have at it!!



Way to dog the mans kill. 

Get over yourself.

I guess catching a 10 pound large mouth out of a pond in my backyard isn't much of an accomplishment either.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 11, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> your right..but 7 shots with a .308 ????. bottom line is thats a domestic pig and just doesnt seem like much of an accomplishment . but hey what ever gets there blood boiling! have at it!!



Regardless of where that pig MIGHT have come from, I'll bet those guys went bonkers when He came into sight!  Good for them!  That guy, farm raised or not, produced some serious land damage in his day.

Some folks don't know when to shut up.


----------



## Redbug (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder how a large hog like that can mount a female in heat. I guess once he gets on top of her, she can't move...

I figure it can be pretty hard to shoot a critter at night that is moving or running. Even with night optics. It's hard enough to do in daylight. I can't say that I can. At any rate...that's a heck of a kill. We kill a lot of hogs at my club...possibly 300-400 hundred a year(?), and very few approach even 350 pounds. I have seen a couple over 400, but not as big as that one. I'll bet that hog had some pretty big back straps!


----------



## dtala (Aug 11, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> your right..but 7 shots with a .308 ????. bottom line is thats a domestic pig and just doesnt seem like much of an accomplishment . but hey what ever gets there blood boiling! have at it!!



prime example of jealous petty little boy syndrome...sometimes it's better to just shut yer pie hole and NOT let the rest of us know you any better.

nice hog, gonna make a PILE of sausage


----------



## Heartstarter (Aug 11, 2011)

Where is the Grouchy Moderator when we need him..come on guys, cant you shut this big mouth jackwagon up? Im sick of him and his kind hijacking other peoples threads at will and busting on their accomplishments. Its getting old.


----------



## smessler34 (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry for the negativty...it got out of control and i am to blame. that is one heck of a hog no matter how it got there. sorry for the ruffled feathers.i am deleteing the negative posts as weel as my gon account. good luck in the woods and be safe. p.s...take a yougun huntin!.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 11, 2011)

now that's a monster!!! congrats, man! i like that CAT backhoe too, wish i had me one


----------

